# How do I discourage pigeons from coming around without poisening them?



## malakai (Jul 29, 2003)

I live in an apartment complex on the third floor and the lady below me has about 27 parakeets, a cockatu, and about 10 pigeons that she encouages to come around by feeding them and not scaring them away. I like my neighbor, but the pigeons poop all over my patio. I went as far to put up blinds and string to keep them out but they still make it in. I also have cacti on my ledge that they seem to enjoy eating either the dirt or the cacti itself. Someone help me please!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

You might try reviewing some of the humane pigeon deterrent ideas at http://www.urbanwildlifesociety.org. Poisoning would be really awful .. this is not something you even want to consider. Check the Urban Wildlife site and also consider contacting the site owner (Dave Roth) .. he is right there in Phoenix also.

Terry Whatley


----------



## ernie (May 3, 2003)

Terry,
Just wanted to let you know, that your link and info just possibly saved some pigeons lives today. The maintenance man for a local office building, came into the lock shop where I work today and in leaving said:" I'm off to the hardware store to buy poison for the pigeon problem." I printed the information out for him and convinced him that poisoning is not the answer. As long as the roof of the building has inviting nooks and crannies more will come. He agreed to remove only nests with eggs in them, or empty and then covering the old nesting sites with fencing or wood. As the babies in the rest of the nests will mature he will remove those nests and cover as well.
Thank goodness, for pigeons.com and baby sara's pictures, whith which I was able to show him, that the babies mature very fast and he won't have to wait very long to remove the rest of the, then empty nests.
Erna


----------



## WhiteysFriends (Aug 19, 2002)

That is a wonderful story. It shows how willing people are to learn, if the right resources are available. It's a great example of the value of the internet.


----------

